# How long should I wait to paint texture?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

bluefitness said:


> I just applied texture to my drywall. I don't know how they created it. It doesn't look like knock down texture. It looks like someone just applied the texture with a putty knife. I was told to apply the texture smooth and then come back 15 minutes later to add the design. Does anyone know how to create my type of texture?


There are many tools and many methods of applying texture. We cannot tell you what was used, wihout seeing it. I will tell you that a common texture that we do is called "Skip-trowel". We use a 9" or 10" plastic trowel, specifically made for this. I do not know if these can be purchased at Big Box Stores. I do know that you can find them at drywall material wharehouses. 
FWIW: If you have a skip trowel texture, it's not as easy to apply and to do, as you think it is. It takes practice to get it just right.

If you have an amateur application of texture, applied with a 6" putty knife, that is a different story all together...



bluefitness said:


> Also, how long am I supposed to let the texture cure before priming/painting?


That is dependant on how thick you put it on, and where the location is. Example: Basements tend to take longer, due to the higher humidity at that below grade level.



bluefitness said:


> I'm assuming I have to prime it first.


Absolutely.


----------

